# Oldsmobile Cutlass Convertible



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*This is a model build of a ride I used to own in 1971 for a few years. *


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very Wild color on your O-mobile. Liking this!!!


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

vypurr59 said:


> Very Wild color on your O-mobile. Liking this!!!


*It was called "Burnt Orange" on the real one... This is very, very close !*


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow,,really nice,,the diorama is impressive also,,nice work


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Thank you all for the comments... I really, really miss this car. I have no pics of the real one either. They all burnt up in a fire...*


----------

